# سؤال عن المزدوج الحراري‏



## عرااااقية (10 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم اخواني واخواتي اعضاء المنتدى المحترمين ​ 
انني محتاجة معلومات عن الوايرات المزدوج الحراري مثلا: ​
الفرق بينه وبين وايرات المقاومة
استعمالته
 
اختكم عراقية​


----------



## اسامة نعمانرشيد (10 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
الاخت العراقية بالنسبة للسؤال الاول الفرق هو انه المقاومه هي هي مصنوعه من مادة كاربونية او سلك حراري وتعطي حراره عنده امرار التيار الكهربائي في حين الواير المزدود thermocouple من اسمه هو عبارة عن سلكين من مادتين مختلفتين احدهما يمكن مغنطته (في احد الانواع وهوالنوع k( ومن ماده اخرة وتختلف نوع المواد المزدوجه تبعا لعملها فهانك انواع تولد تيار كهربائي حسب درجة الحرارة عنده نقطة التقائي المادتين المزدوجة واخرى واخرى تفصل عند وصول درجة الحراة القيمة والموضوع كبير جدا وعلى العموم ههذه بعض المواقع لشركات التصنيع ارجو الفائدة 
http://www.tc.co.uk/
http://www.rselectronics.com/*******/engineering_purchasing.aspx
http://www.elexp.com/cbl_thcn.htm


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (10 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
استخدام المزدوج الحراري بشكل اساسي لقياس درجات الحرارة العالية حيث ان اتصال معدنين مختلفين يؤدي الى توليد فرق جهد يتم تكبيرة في اجهزة الكترونية ويترجم الى درجة حرارة اما المقاومة الحرارية ففي العادة تكون من سلك من مادة خاصة تتأئر مقاومتها النوعية بناءاً على درجة الحرارة التي تتعرض لها وبالتالي عند امرار تيار ثابت من هذة المقاومة يختلف التيار الخارج منها حسب مقاومتها وهذا ايضا يترجم الى درجة حرارة ويستخدم عادة في درجات الحرارة المتدنية .
والسلام عليكم


----------



## عرااااقية (12 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم اخي اسامة بارك الله بك ومشكور على جوابك





اسامة نعمانرشيد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الاخت العراقية بالنسبة للسؤال الاول الفرق هو انه المقاومه هي هي مصنوعه من مادة كاربونية او سلك حراري وتعطي حراره عنده امرار التيار الكهربائي في حين الواير المزدود thermocouple من اسمه هو عبارة عن سلكين من مادتين مختلفتين احدهما يمكن مغنطته (في احد الانواع وهوالنوع k( ومن ماده اخرة وتختلف نوع المواد المزدوجه تبعا لعملها فهانك انواع تولد تيار كهربائي حسب درجة الحرارة عنده نقطة التقائي المادتين المزدوجة واخرى واخرى تفصل عند وصول درجة الحراة القيمة والموضوع كبير جدا وعلى العموم ههذه بعض المواقع لشركات التصنيع ارجو الفائدة
> http://www.tc.co.uk/
> http://www.rselectronics.com/*******/engineering_purchasing.aspx
> http://www.elexp.com/cbl_thcn.htm


----------



## عرااااقية (12 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم اخي نبيل الله يبارك بك ومشكور 



نبيل عواد الغباري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> استخدام المزدوج الحراري بشكل اساسي لقياس درجات الحرارة العالية حيث ان اتصال معدنين مختلفين يؤدي الى توليد فرق جهد يتم تكبيرة في اجهزة الكترونية ويترجم الى درجة حرارة اما المقاومة الحرارية ففي العادة تكون من سلك من مادة خاصة تتأئر مقاومتها النوعية بناءاً على درجة الحرارة التي تتعرض لها وبالتالي عند امرار تيار ثابت من هذة المقاومة يختلف التيار الخارج منها حسب مقاومتها وهذا ايضا يترجم الى درجة حرارة ويستخدم عادة في درجات الحرارة المتدنية .
> والسلام عليكم


----------



## geniusse01 (22 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكورين على المعلومات.


----------

